# good Randy Courture article



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.thewrestlingmall.com/htmls/news.asp?Cat=2&View=7433


----------



## pknox (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks!  Very nice article.  Randy is such an awesome, humble guy.  He basically thanks everybody else, giving them the credit -- what a total class act.  He's a real inspiration to us older guys too, as he proves you don't have to be 23 to have a shot.

I didn't know Kenny Monday was one of his coaches at Oklahoma State!

I guess it looks like he's going to fight Tito again, which is cool.  Personally, I don't think Tito will ever fight Chuck, so my guess is that will be the next fight for both of them.  I like the part when he talks about who he'd like to fight.  I would love to see him fight Belfort, but I would love to see him fight Vanderlei even more.  That fight would be totally awesome.  I doubt they would unify the two belts, but it would be cool to see the two of them go at it.

Very cool site by the way -- they've got lots of cool merchandise.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 8, 2003)

Ya they are okay alot of there stuff is over priced for wrestling gear but they are a very soild site and there service is awsome.  Plus they always have awsome articles.


----------



## pablo medina (Nov 29, 2003)

the natural is a inspiration to all the fighters!


----------



## JDenz (Nov 29, 2003)

He definitly is and you can't say he is ducking the good fighters either lol.


----------

